# Heads up. Lamiglas has their Hammer walleye rods BOGO



## tincanary

Great deal for a nice rod if anybody is looking.

https://www.lamiglas.com/collections/the-hammer-walleye-series


----------



## Baybum

Thanks....that was way too good of a deal to pass up. That should about have me covered for jigging rods now.

BTW it let me order a 6' and a 5'8" as an FYI and still got the bogo.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stillkickin

That was too good of a deal, I grabbed a couple also


----------



## 2010flhtk

Two on the way, great deal.


----------



## bheary

Yup!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kzoofisher

Wow, great deal. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cat Power

Anyone try the 6’3”?


----------



## Stillkickin

I ordered a 5’8” and a 6’3”, I’ll let everyone know how they compare


----------



## kzoofisher

Stillkickin said:


> I ordered a 5’8” and a 6’3”, I’ll let everyone know how they compare


Same. Won’t actually use them for months but at $42.50 each shipped I figured I couldn’t go wrong. Will do the throat test for sensitivity and give weights for what will balance them. I do like a slightly longer rod for the back of the boat where there’s more swing.


----------



## wateroperator

Cat Power said:


> Anyone try the 6’3”?


I haven't fished these rods but most of the rods I do fish with are 6'6". I have a Lance Valentine edition 5'6" Denali rod that I absolutely hate because it's so short. 

I just ordered 2 of these Lamiglas rods in 6' to try.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat Power

I ordered (2) of the 6'3"

for that price I couldn't pass it up


----------



## piketroller

Why’d you have to post this? Now Lamiglas just got $150 from me. Now instead of “needing” seven more reels for next year that number is up to eleven.


----------



## TK81

tincanary said:


> Great deal for a nice rod if anybody is looking.
> 
> https://www.lamiglas.com/collections/the-hammer-walleye-series


Merry Christmas to me. Just snagged a couple of the 6'ers.

Thanks!


----------



## 1morebite

Tincanary,
You are a bad influence!
4 - 6 footers on the way.


----------



## Seafire

Couldn’t.............. resist!


----------



## snortwheeze

Man I want 2 of these but have a brand new 120-140$ forgot exact price casting reel. Was gonna get a new stick for that.... I'll post a pic on here when home. Someone want to trade and in need of a bait caster ?? 
In the woods at the moment


----------



## fishnpbr

I got 2 of the 6' 3" versions just because. That's to add to the 6 Fenwick Elite Tech spinning and 2 G Loomis IMX bait casting rods I already have for jigging the river.  Maybe I'll upgrade the inexperienced guest rods with these?

I have an illness.


----------



## tincanary

fishnpbr said:


> I have an illness.


Wait until you drop $300 on a reel. My wife is going to have me admitted any day now lol


----------



## fishnpbr

tincanary said:


> Wait until you drop $300 on a reel. My wife is going to have me admitted any day now lol


Been there as well. Years back I got the fly fishing for salmon and steelhead bug and spent that, and more on some Ross fly reels. Some pricey rods as well. Sad thing is I don't even use them anymore and haven't for years. ​


----------



## tincanary

fishnpbr said:


> Been there as well. Years back I got the fly fishing for salmon and steelhead bug and spent that, and more on some Ross fly reels. Some pricey rods as well. Sad thing is I don't even use them anymore and haven't for years. ​


I hear you there. A friend of mine is a big fly fisherman and he has rods and reels that run north of $1000. He only fly fishes now, for everything from trout to bass and carp. He put down the other gear long ago.


----------



## homebrew87

So who has a deal on reels? Im gonna need ANOTHER set. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze

Seen it on one site for 100$ brand new never used. Any one in need and wanna trade it's yours. Was just gonna get a new stick for this but would rather have a spinning rig. Don't really need any but what the hell. Go good with the 2 Fenwick elite techs


----------



## tincanary

homebrew87 said:


> So who has a deal on reels? Im gonna need ANOTHER set.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Anything in particular you're looking for?


----------



## piketroller

Has anyone that ordered some of these rods gotten an email saying your order has shipped? I haven’t seen anything since the order confirmation email on Sunday. I know shipping is all jacked up now, but I thought it would have at least entered the black hole by now.


----------



## homebrew87

No shipping info on this order yet. Not suprised though really. Ordered almost 500 bucks worth of rods from them last year and got a tracking number two days after they were delivered. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Seafire

Ordered mine Saturday and haven’t heard a word. They did put the charge through on my card though......


----------



## homebrew87

Something that will balance well. Not too concerned on getting anything fancy, walleye don't exactly burn drags up. Probably end up with some presidents or something similar


tincanary said:


> Anything in particular you're looking for?


Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller

homebrew87 said:


> No shipping info on this order yet. Not suprised though really. Ordered almost 500 bucks worth of rods from them last year and got a tracking number two days after they were delivered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’ve never ordered from them so I didn’t know what par for the course is. There’s another set of rods I ordered a week earlier and since December 1 the tracking information doesn’t know where the package is, but assures me it’s still in the way.


----------



## kzoofisher

Not a peep yet. One of the rods is a Christmas present, fingers crossed.


----------



## TK81

piketroller said:


> Has anyone that ordered some of these rods gotten an email saying your order has shipped? I haven’t seen anything since the order confirmation email on Sunday. I know shipping is all jacked up now, but I thought it would have at least entered the black hole by now.


Been a week for me and not a peep here either. Just sent them an email asking for an update.

Don't need them for a while...but would like to know that I didn't get scammed.


----------



## piketroller

TK81 said:


> Been a week for me and not a peep here either. Just sent them an email asking for an update.
> 
> Don't need them for a while...but would like to know that I didn't get scammed.


If you hear anything positive from them, let us know.

Right now it’s a race more me to see if the Lamiglas rods show up before some other rods that I ordered on Black Friday. Those ones shipped on Nov 29 from Iowa and went into a black hole until showing up as scanned in at Pontiac on Friday. Now it’s back to two more days without an update.


----------



## augerin

I e-mailed them too. Their response was......

"This order has not been shipped yet.

It takes 7-10 business days to process shipping.

Once shipped, you will receive an order confirmation."


----------



## TK81

augerin said:


> I e-mailed them too. Their response was......
> 
> "This order has not been shipped yet.
> 
> It takes 7-10 business days to process shipping.
> 
> Once shipped, you will receive an order confirmation."


I wonder if they have the inventory to support a B1G1 offer. I bet they are processing a truckload of offers.


----------



## tincanary

TK81 said:


> I wonder if they have the inventory to support a B1G1 offer. I bet they are processing a truckload of offers.


That's probably it. I noticed they stopped the BOGO a few days back. Probably from the influx of orders.


----------



## kzoofisher

I'll understand if they over sold and can't fill my order. Or to be more precise, I'll understand that I can't get two rods at 50% off so long as I can get one Closer at 50% off. Seems fair to me.


----------



## piketroller

I thought there was a good chance they were either discontinuing them, or at least flushing out inventory of the old model before the new version debuts soon. But when the BOGO was done, the website just went back to full price on the same rods, so I guess not.


----------



## tincanary

For what it's worth, Lamiglas does a BOGO every year around Christmas. Last year and the year before it was the X11 steelhead rods on sale.


----------



## TK81

tincanary said:


> For what it's worth, Lamiglas does a BOGO every year around Christmas. Last year and the year before it was the X11 steelhead rods on sale.


Good to know. Maybe you can do another PSA next year...for those of us that might not remember. How did you find out? Mailing list?


----------



## ali1tracker

augerin said:


> I e-mailed them too. Their response was......
> 
> "This order has not been shipped yet.
> 
> It takes 7-10 business days to process shipping.
> 
> Once shipped, you will receive an order confirmation."


X2 on the response.


----------



## tincanary

TK81 said:


> Good to know. Maybe you can do another PSA next year...for those of us that might not remember. How did you find out? Mailing list?


A friend of mine gave me a heads up so I passed it along to you guys. I didn't get any as I don't walleye fish enough but I know many here do.


----------



## Stillkickin

Appreciate it Tincanary, one heck of a deal! 

Hope to return the favor someday.


----------



## Seafire

Ordered the 5th..... just notified my rods are on the way. Supposed to arrive the 21st.


----------



## kzoofisher

Just got my notification too. Yayyy!


----------



## TK81

Seafire said:


> Ordered the 5th..... just notified my rods are on the way. Supposed to arrive the 21st.





piketroller said:


> If you hear anything


Got my "your order has shipped" email yesterday EOB. Yee-ha! I ordered on the 6th.


----------



## piketroller

TK81 said:


> Got my "your order has shipped" email yesterday EOB. Yee-ha! I ordered on the 6th.
> 
> View attachment 618059


I got my email last night, and I also ordered on Dec 6.


----------



## augerin

Just got my notice as well,be here on the 22nd. Now if the Walleye's will only do thier part.


----------



## GrandGuru

Back on track now was the word today.


----------



## Baybum

Ive got my notice package is on the way with tracking info. Probably ups not lamiglas where the problem is. Shipping is a nightmare right now. I've done a ton of ebay sales this month and 2 to 5 days is more like 1 to 2 weeks right now. No major shipping provider is guaranteeing delivery before Christmas anymore unless you do whatever their ultra premium express service is.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kzoofisher

I've gotten two emails with the same tracking number. Package went from Kelso to Portland, left Portland and...? 

Shipping is a bear these days. I had a warranty pump coming last Thursday except they couldn't find an iron pump anywhere. So they said they would send me a bronze one from California; quite an upgrade. Oops, couldn't find that one either. Maybe I'll have to wait until January. Bronze pump showed up yesterday. Kudos to Performance Engineering and Jim in Livonia.


----------



## kzoofisher

They're doing a daily sale now and for another week. Buy one black in shore rod get a blue 50% off today. Different sale tomorrow.


----------



## kzoofisher

Email says my rods were delivered. No angry calls from my wife so...

Will give a review tonight.


----------



## kzoofisher

I’m happy.

First was the throat test. I put the tip on my sons Adam’s apple and he goes, aaaaaaaah. He has a nice, rich, baritone. Rods tested were the two Hammers (5' 8" and 6' 3" MH extra fast), a 6’ MH fast St Croix premier and a 6’ 8” L fast Fenwick riverrunner. The Fenwick was the closest fourth rod I could easily lay my hands on even though it’s too light for D jigging. I love it with 1/4 oz and less in lakes. No reels on the rods.

4. ST. Croix. I was surprised by how poorly this rod did. It's 8 maybe 10 years old. Honestly, with my hand on the reel seat I couldn't feel any vibration at all or on the cork. Slid my hand forward and put my index finger on the butt and I could feel a little. I've caught a lot of fish with that rod. Guess they were really whacking it.
3. Fenwick. Light vibration at the reel seat, obvious with finger on the butt, none in the cork.
1. No noticeable difference between the hammers. By far the most vibration in the butt and seat, as much through the cork as the St Croix had in the butt. Very pleased.

Weight and balance. The rods feel deceptively light in the hand. Why deceptively? Because of the amount of weight it took to balance them. My method is to hang a water bottle from the center of the reel seat and pour water out until the rod is balanced at a point about the middle of the front cork. I then weigh the bottle on a digital refrigerant scale. I hold the reel stem between my pinky and ring finger and the middle of the front cork is the point my first two fingers usually hold. Obviously, if you hold further back or forward or like the rig a little heavy on one end your weights will vary from mine. Probably not a lot, a half oz or so will tip it a lot one way or the other. And of course, once there's 3/4 or 1 oz of lead hanging off the tip things change a lot.

The 5' 8" took 9.5 oz to be balanced. Holy smokes that surprised me. The Fenwick is a foot longer and needs less than 8 oz. All of my current reels might be too light. Might be some Daiwa BG's in my future, they're relatively heavy in each size class.

The 6' 3" took a whopping 12.5 oz. Man, It's a good thing I like my Detroit rods a little tip heavy. With line and jig on the rod this is going to weigh over a pound. BTW, that premier gets fished with a 9.3 oz reel and is tip heavy.

Looking forward to what others find when they get their rods.


----------



## 2010flhtk

Hammer walleye rods bogo again today only!! 4 on the way!! Lamiglas has several styles of rods and blanks bogo today.


----------



## tincanary

I grabbed myself a couple of 5'6" 1/16-1/4 blanks. Time to step into the world of rod building.


----------



## piketroller

tincanary said:


> I grabbed myself a couple of 5'6" 1/16-1/4 blanks. Time to step into the world of rod building.


I’m contemplating the 7’10” blanks but I’ve already got too many projects. Sweet deal for someone.


----------



## tincanary

piketroller said:


> I’m contemplating the 7’10” blanks but I’ve already got too many projects. Sweet deal for someone.


I wish they had their honey blanks on sale. I really want a 7'6" 4wt, want to build a trout spinning rod with a Michigan handle.


----------



## TK81

My rods have arrived. Unfortunately my wife found them on the porch and stood them up behind the Christmas Tree. Now to figure out what reels...


----------



## tincanary

TK81 said:


> My rods have arrived. Unfortunately my wife found them on the porch and stood them up behind the Christmas Tree. Now to figure out what reels...


Daiwa BG 2500


----------



## piketroller

I think I’m going to try some of these:









I like rear drags, but they are weak and prone to damage. So why tear up a good reel when I can use some cheap disposable ones. Rear drag and a metal spool are all I really need. The next step up is the Shimano Sienna for $30 at Franks.


----------



## Cat Power

Penn Battle III 2500


----------



## TK81

tincanary said:


> Daiwa BG 2500


Nice reels...but aren't they overkill for walleyes? I found them on Amazon for $100 a pop.

I was thinking maybe a couple Pflueger Presidents for $50 a pop, but what about these:


----------



## tincanary

TK81 said:


> Nice reels...but aren't they overkill for walleyes? I found them on Amazon for $100 a pop.
> 
> I was thinking maybe a couple Pflueger Presidents for $50 a pop, but what about these:
> View attachment 619889


I wouldn't say they're overkill, but they are very tough reels. If you're looking for something good and cheap, the President is nice. One that I own and love is the Okuma Ceymar. Those too run around $50, pretty light reels for their size too, good for jigging. As far as KastKing, I really have no first hand experience with their reels. From what I've read, there are lovers and haters, nobody really in the middle. I have used their braid and do own one of their rods, no complaints about either.


----------



## Seafire

I took kzoofisher’s advice as to balance weight on those Hammers. Slapped a Quantum Throttle on them and they balanced well.I got the 6 footers and the Throttle weighs around 9.4 oz.


----------



## kzoofisher

Glad that worked out. The bottle trick gets you in the ballpark and then you have to try reels around that weight. Length of the reel foot, shape of the stem, center of gravity on the reel, hand placement, personal preference and my guess on where to hang the bottle all make a difference. Reel size is a terrible metric to use, the Daiwa BG 2500 is 9.3 oz and the Pflueger President 25 is 7.5 oz. Other brands are similarly all over the map. Luckily, most of us have a collection of reels at home and can try a bunch, find one that does a good job and then look up the weight to get something similar.


----------



## tincanary

kzoofisher said:


> Reel size is a terrible metric to use, the Daiwa BG 2500 is 9.3 oz and the Pflueger President 25 is 7.5 oz.


How so? Reel size is a term that implies line capacity, not the weight of the reel itself. A President 25 isn't a 2500 size reel, it's more suited to ultralight fishing as it holds 110yd worth of 4lb mono. Using the nomenclature of other manufacturers, the President 25 is the same as your 1000 size spinner from the competition. The President 30 has a similar line capacity to a 2500 of every other brand, such as Penn and Daiwa for instance. All of that said, the President 30 weighs about 1/2 an ounce less than the BG 2500, coming in at 8.8oz. Pflueger likes to use unconventional size names for their products that don't follow the conventions of other manufacturers and it can confuse people.


----------



## Seafire

I try to avoid tip heavy setups especially when jigging. Wears on my wrist. Also like a smooth reel that I can back spin down to the bottom.


----------



## Seafire

I agree, can’t go by reel size or reel capacity when it comes to weight. A 2500 Quantum Smoke weight is 8oz and a QuantumThrottle 20 weight is 9.4 oz and they both have the same line capacity.


----------



## kzoofisher

tincanary said:


> How so? Reel size is a term that implies line capacity, not the weight of the reel itself. A President 25 isn't a 2500 size reel, it's more suited to ultralight fishing as it holds 110yd worth of 4lb mono. Using the nomenclature of other manufacturers, the President 25 is the same as your 1000 size spinner from the competition. The President 30 has a similar line capacity to a 2500 of every other brand, such as Penn and Daiwa for instance. All of that said, the President 30 weighs about 1/2 an ounce less than the BG 2500, coming in at 8.8oz. Pflueger likes to use unconventional size names for their products that don't follow the conventions of other manufacturers and it can confuse people.


How about a Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500, 6.7 oz. Penn Battle III 2500, 9.7oz. Okuma Helios 20 6.3 oz, 30 7.1 oz Abu Garcia Elite Max 20 8.1 oz, 40 9.5 oz. Daiwa Fuego LT 2500 7.2 oz, Fuego SH 9.2 oz. You have to look at the specs not the size whether it's standardized or not.


----------



## tincanary

kzoofisher said:


> How about a Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500, 6.7 oz. Penn Battle III 2500, 9.7oz. Okuma Helios 20 6.3 oz, 30 7.1 oz Abu Garcia Elite Max 20 8.1 oz, 40 9.5 oz. Daiwa Fuego LT 2500 7.2 oz, Fuego SH 9.2 oz. You have to look at the specs not the size whether it's standardized or not.


Absolutely, and I was saying reel size, as it is called, has no semblance to weight of the whole reel. What that size implies is the size of the spool in particular. Higher number means more line capacity, that's it. When reel shopping, the size of the spool is what most people will look at, since it is indicative of how much line it will hold.


----------



## piketroller

I'll have to play around with some balancing myself. If I come to the conclusion that a 9 or 10 oz reel is needed for when a jig is tied on, this might be the excuse I've been looking for to pick up some baitfeeder reels to pull double duty. So if you see someone on the river next season jigging with a baitfeeder reel, I'm probably the only guy crazy enough to do it.


----------



## snortwheeze

piketroller said:


> I'll have to play around with some balancing myself. If I come to the conclusion that a 9 or 10 oz reel is needed for when a jig is tied on, this might be the excuse I've been looking for to pick up some baitfeeder reels to pull double duty. So if you see someone on the river next season jigging with a baitfeeder reel, I'm probably the only guy crazy enough to do it.


All I used for years, still know plenty that do..


And All this talk, you'll are taking about jigging for walleye...... right :coco: it seems like guy's are talking about a science project.. put a reel on it put it in your hand, feel good ? ok, good


----------



## piketroller

snortwheeze said:


> All I used for years, still know plenty that do..
> 
> 
> And All this talk, you'll are taking about jigging for walleye...... right :coco: it seems like guy's are talking about a science project.. put a reel on it put it in your hand, feel good ? ok, good


Are you really using a baitfeeder spinning reel, or are you talking about a baitcast reel?


----------



## kzoofisher

snortwheeze, that's always the final test. But if you're shopping for a reel you can eliminate dozens of choices by knowing the weight range you're looking for. There's still no substitute for taking your rod to the store and mounting reels on it. And these days there's seems to be a craze for lighter reels, especially as prices go up. Nothing worse than spending a lot of money on a too light reel. 

Rod balance is kind of a pet peeve of mine. I see a lot of claims of "perfectly balanced" 7' medium rods with 6 oz reels. Wish I knew what those guys mean by it. Maybe they like the tip down at a 45 degree angle all the time. I think balance is always important for a rod in the hand. Being able to lightly hold it instead of needing a death grip to keep the tip in place increases sensitivity and a few tenths of an ounce can make a big difference. Moreso when casting jigs compared to vertical jigging but it's always important. My new rods will spend the summer with 1/2 oz heads and 6" swimbaits on them, I'll want them to be comfortable for that and have reels that can handle the occasional big toothy critter. And hey, anyone who isn't sure if their rig could be improved is about to spend a couple months wishing for soft water. What better time to swap reels on different rods and see what it does? I've got an old Penn SS from the '80s that was the bomb on a 9' fiberglass pier rod and weighs a ton, might be time to use it again.


----------



## piketroller

kzoofisher said:


> snortwheeze, that's always the final test. But if you're shopping for a reel you can eliminate dozens of choices by knowing the weight range you're looking for. There's still no substitute for taking your rod to the store and mounting reels on it. And these days there's seems to be a craze for lighter reels, especially as prices go up. Nothing worse than spending a lot of money on a too light reel.
> 
> Rod balance is kind of a pet peeve of mine. I see a lot of claims of "perfectly balanced" 7' medium rods with 6 oz reels. Wish I knew what those guys mean by it. Maybe they like the tip down at a 45 degree angle all the time. I think balance is always important for a rod in the hand. Being able to lightly hold it instead of needing a death grip to keep the tip in place increases sensitivity and a few tenths of an ounce can make a big difference. Moreso when casting jigs compared to vertical jigging but it's always important. My new rods will spend the summer with 1/2 oz heads and 6" swimbaits on them, I'll want them to be comfortable for that and have reels that can handle the occasional big toothy critter. And hey, anyone who isn't sure if their rig could be improved is about to spend a couple months wishing for soft water. What better time to swap reels on different rods and see what it does? I've got an old Penn SS from the '80s that was the bomb on a 9' fiberglass pier rod and weighs a ton, might be time to use it again.


One of the things driving down the weight of these high end reels is the fact that mass acts as a damper on the rod/reel system to reduce the sensitivity felt in your hand. A lighter reel makes a tick in the end of the line feel stronger. So if you want the most sensitive rod/reel system possible, you’ll look to shave every extra gram you can, even if it is at the expense of comfort.


----------



## augerin

kzoofisher said:


> I've got an old Penn SS from the '80s that was the bomb on a 9' fiberglass pier rod and weighs a ton, might be time to use it again


Thats what I was thinking. I've got a smooth running Mitchell 300 and a couple Penn SS.


----------



## Seafire

I noticed that the “Hammers” have an unusually fat fore grip. Wondering if it increases sensitivity?


----------



## piketroller

I tried a few of my reels on the 5’8” model in the garage today. A 8.4 oz reel still left it a bit tip heavy but not too bad. A 10.4 oz reel had it balancing about perfectly on my middle finger. I hold it with the reel foot between my ring finger and pinkie. This did not account for any jig weight hanging off the tip.

Okuma has some nice deals advertised on their website, but they have online orders shut down.


----------



## 6667supersport

Bought two reels off a guy on Ebay a month or so ago, Gander Mountain Elite 10 bearing reels in size 10 ( like a 25 pflueger) got like $29 in each reel. Guy has them listed as used, but they appear to be new, don't see a mark on either anywhere. Even after having them listed for a month or so, and selling a bunch, still says he has 10+ more available. Have messaged the guy about buying 5 or 6 if he combines shipping, but no reply. I just want one more but have a few friends that would want one or two of them at $30 each.


----------



## Baybum

6667supersport said:


> Bought two reels off a guy on Ebay a month or so ago, Gander Mountain Elite 10 bearing reels in size 10 ( like a 25 pflueger) got like $29 in each reel. Guy has them listed as used, but they appear to be new, don't see a mark on either anywhere. Even after having them listed for a month or so, and selling a bunch, still says he has 10+ more available. Have messaged the guy about buying 5 or 6 if he combines shipping, but no reply. I just want one more but have a few friends that would want one or two of them at $30 each.


Thanks those are awesome reels I used to have a couple. I just snatched up 2 to pair to the 2 rods I just got.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6667supersport

Baybum said:


> Thanks those are awesome reels I used to have a couple. I just snatched up 2 to pair to the 2 rods I just got.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Guy finally answered my messages I ended up buying 4 more from him for $95 with tax and shipping , can't beat that reel for under $25 a piece. Now I just need to find a few nice rods "reasonable", seems most of the dam good rods are $200+ anymore. Just seen St Croix's top of the line spinning rods at like $500 thats insane for something that you make one wrong move and its snapped in half.


----------

